# [LIVECD] Nouveau LiveCD e17 multimédia

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Je viens de créer un nouveau LiveCD.

Ce LiveCD a été créé afin de prouver que GNU/Linux et donc ici Gentoo peut être utilisé en tant que plateforme multimédia. Que se soit pour du développement ou en tant qu'utilisateur.

Partant du constat que les applications multimédia demande beaucoup de ressources, j'ai cherché un environnement peu gourmand mais facile d'utilisation. C'est pourquoi j'ai opté pour e17 (www.enlightenment.org). Bien que celui-ci soit toujours en cours de développement il peut tout de même être utilisé   :Wink: 

E17 étant peu utilisé j'ai donc décidé d'y ajouter toute la gamme multimédia peu connu et conçu pour E17 comme envision, eclips, extractk etc...

Xine, mplayer et bmpx sont fournis aussi.

Pour la navigation firefox est disponible car pour le moment c'est tout de même l'un des navigateurs les plus performants. Si vous voulez dialoguer avec vos amis eim est disponible, il est conçu grâce aux librairies de E17 et est toujours en cours de développement.

Pour la création, il n'existe pas encore d'équivalent à ma connaissance. Donc, sur ce LiveCD est à disposition blender, gimp, cinelerra en version cvs (concurrent à kino) et synfig-studio pour la création d'animation 2D qui peut être comparé à macromédia FlashMX.

Pour télécharger le LiveCD, et voir la capture du bureau, rendez-vous ici ==> http://www.frogdev.info/frog_e17.php

Après avoir utilisé de LiveCd, j'espère tout d'abord avoir prouvé que GNU/Linux peut être utilisé dans un cadre multimédia et j'espère que vous aurez apprécié E17 comme je l'apprécie.

Pour information :

Ce LiveCD est en arch ~x86 donc dispose des dernières versions de chaque logiciels. Celles-ci ne sont pas toujours considérées comme stable, bien que je n'aie pour le moment rencontré aucun problème.

Il a reçu les mêmes modifications que le liveCD frogdev qui lui est en arch x86.

Il est possible d'installer et de configurer ce LiveCD grâce au script : frogdev.sh

Le support unionfs est disponible dès l'init. La partition / est "unionée"

Changelog :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 08/06/2007
> 
> .Support de nouvelles cartes (marvel,sky2...)
> ...

 

----------

## titoucha

Je suis en plein téléchargement et je suis vraiment curieux de voire cd LiveCD et surtout E17.

Merci beaucoup.

----------

## gulivert

Ho je m'en vais voir ce LiveCD tout de suite.

Merci pour l'utilisation de mon theme   :Embarassed: 

----------

## bouleetbil

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Ho je m'en vais voir ce LiveCD tout de suite.
> 
> Merci pour l'utilisation de mon theme  

 

De rien, il est excellent   :Laughing: 

----------

## pilou254

Bonjour,

je viens de lancer le téléchargement, d'avance, toutes mes félicitations, l'éffort est plus que louable et la démarche tres intéressante, je ne manquerai pas de t'informer de mes impressions.

salut.

----------

## onvice

 *pilou254 wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens de lancer le téléchargement, d'avance, toutes mes félicitations, l'éffort est plus que louable et la démarche tres intéressante, je ne manquerai pas de t'informer de mes impressions.
> 
> salut.

 

Merci beaucoup pour ce travail.

Si j'avais su avant je ne me serais pas embeter autant pour mes tentatives d'installations de E17. (attention je suis un gros noob qui n'arrive pas pour l'instant a faire fonctionner Xorg).   :Wink: 

----------

## bouleetbil

 *onvice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (attention je suis un gros noob qui n'arrive pas pour l'instant a faire fonctionner Xorg).  

 

Il faut bien commencer   :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et bien moi je vais commencer le download car je n'ai jamais utiliser e17 comme ça, je verrai ce que ça donne.

En tout cas merci pour ton travail, je reviendrai poster mon avis sur ton LiveCD.

----------

## idodesuke

comme -KuRGaN-

----------

## folkY

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Et bien moi je vais commencer le download car je n'ai jamais utiliser e17 comme ça, je verrai ce que ça donne.
> 
> En tout cas merci pour ton travail, je reviendrai poster mon avis sur ton LiveCD.

 

un gros +1  :Smile: 

tres belle initiative!

----------

## kopp

Yop, je l'ai testé aussi, il est sympathique. En plus il a le support Reiser4, alors pour sûr, je le mets de côté au cas où j'ai un problème avec mon système, parce qu'il est quand même mieux que mon vieux lxnay.

Par contre, j'aime pas vraiment e17, je suis trop habitué à gnome. Et l'intégration d'appli comme firefox est bizarre.

Néanmoins, ça reste un boulot admirable, bravo et merci  :Smile: 

----------

## galerkin

Allez, je le teste ca a l'air d'être du très bon travail   :Smile: 

Merci de partager vos créations qui peuvent servir à tout le monde !

----------

## MadOnGentoo

Excellent, je vais le tester pour voir ce que ça peut donner, et pour le plaisir de manipuler un peu e17  :Very Happy: 

merci

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Tout d'abord merci pour vos commentaires, pour le moment je n'ai que de bon retour. Donc, cela à l'air de bien fonctionner (tant mieux   :Laughing:  ). Je profite de ce post afin de vous demander quel logiciel devrait être inclu ou bien supprimé, et que pourrait apporter une nouvelle version (tant logiciel que matériel) ?

Mais toujours dans un optique multimédia libre.

----------

## lateralus__

Salut,

J'ai justement un copain qui aimerait bien passer de ubuntu à gentoo et de xfce à e17 (que demander de plus que ce live cd !!!)

En plus, tout est en français   :Wink: 

Un tout tout grand merci de sa part donc, et de la mienne par la même occasion pour ce super live cd.

P.S. : je donnerai des feedbacks concernant l'installation dans les jours qui suivent ...

P.S.2 :  Merci également pour ton site : il regorge d'informations intéressantes   :Wink: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

Testén ca marche pas trop mal... j'ai été incapable d'avoir ma connection reseau, mais il doit y avoir une erreur entre la chaise et le clavier, comme d'hab...

Ça m'a permis de tester eim, qui m'as l'air bien sympa... a part qu'il va falloir que je trouve un theme pour les etk qui ne fasse pas trop mal aux yeux (c'est a dire qui ne bouge pas dans tout les sens, j'aime pas les choses qui clignotent  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

@ lateralus__

J'attend avec impatience tes retours sur l'installation   :Wink: 

@ bibi.skuk

Pour la connexion, c'est via une carte réseau ou un modem, je suis curieux de savoir ce qui marche pas. (histoire de corriger si je peux)

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ bibi.skuk
> 
> Pour la connexion, c'est via une carte réseau ou un modem, je suis curieux de savoir ce qui marche pas. (histoire de corriger si je peux)

 

même pas, c'est une connexion via ethernet... sans dhcp, j'ai fait un coup de config_eth0=("192.168.2.3 netmask 255.255.2.0")

et un routes_eth0=("default via 192.168.2.2")

et pas moyen de l'avoir... enfin, j'ai du me planter, c'est pas bien grave.

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

@ bibi.skuk 

Je suis curieux c'est quoi qui ne marche pas ?

La reconnaissance du matériel (C'est quelle carte ? )

L'accès à la passerelle (un ping sur le serveur fonctionne? )

Si tu n'as renseigné que 

```
 config_eth0=("192.168.2.3 netmask 255.255.2.0")

et un routes_eth0=("default via 192.168.2.2") 
```

Il manque la gestion des dns via /etc/resolv.conf

----------

## lateralus__

Salut,

voici, comme promis, les feedbacks concernant l'installation :

1. grub

impossible de faire fonctionner grub : diverses erreurs : Error 17, Could not find device for /boot/boot: not found or not a block device

par contre, lilo fonctionne   :Confused: 

2. noyau

le répertoire /usr/src (et les sous-répertoires) n'existent pas.

Où se trouve le noyau ?

L'installation d'un nouveau noyau s'est effectuée avec succès.

3. init script

A chaque démarrage, une configuration automatique de Xorg est effectuée, écrasant l'ancien fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

Divers scripts de démarrage ont été supprimés : installation, xorg-..., mkxf86config, ... mais sans succès

En espérant que ces informations pourront t'aider ...

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

Merci pour les tests.

1. Pour GRUB, selon http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/grub-error-guide.xml il s'agit d'un système de fichier non reconnu par grub. Si c'est du reiser4, le patch pour grub qui permet de prendre en compte ce système de fichier ne fonctionne pas bien. Il faudra que je refasse des recherches   :Embarassed:   . C'est pour cela que j'avais ajouté LILO. Si LILO fonctionne  c'est déjà sa. Sinon, perso je préfère XFS.   :Laughing: 

2. Pour le noyau, pour gagner de la place, les sources ne sont pas sur le CD. Je vais les mettre sur le le site et publierait un message en retour.

3. Pour l'init bizarre que malgrès la suppression mkxf86config que xorg.conf soit regenéré. Sinon 

```
# emerge -C mkxf86config
```

et éditer /etc/init.d/xdm et supprimer

```
 need mkxf86config
```

----------

## bouleetbil

Les sources du noyau sont ici => http://www.frogdev.info/download.php?lien_en_cours=download

Le .config correspond à la prochaine version qui prendra en charge les ipod

----------

## lateralus__

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Pour le noyau, pour gagner de la place, les sources ne sont pas sur le CD. Je vais les mettre sur le le site et publierait un message en retour.
> 
> 

 

merci pour les sources   :Wink: 

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Pour l'init bizarre que malgrès la suppression mkxf86config que xorg.conf soit regenéré. Sinon 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

wouhouuuu, ça marche   :Very Happy: 

J'avais essayé en désinstallant mkxf86config, mais ça ne fonctionnait pas.

Le simple fait de supprimer la ligne dans /etc/init.d/xdm a résolu le problème.

Un grand merci.

P.S. : serait-il possible d'automatiser ce processus lors de l'installation ?

----------

## Enlight

@bouleetbil : changer le need pour un use ne te permet pas que tout marche avec et sans mkxf86config?

----------

## bouleetbil

En effet changer "need" par "use" devrait suffire je vais faire un essai et selon je l'intégrerais à la prochaine version

----------

## lateralus__

Hep,

voilà, deuxième installation réussie avec succès   :Wink: 

Quelques remarques encore concernant l'installation : 

 serait-il possible de choisir le clavier lors de l'installation ? (Ah, ces satanés claviers belges ...)

 le support pour les disques sata n'est pas activé par défaut -> une petite recompilation a réglé le problème.

Existe-t'il un moyen de le détecter lors du démarrage et de le charger lors de l'install ?

Quelques applications à rajouter : 

 xmms

 mpd + mpc + gmpc (la version 0.13 avec les plugins est terrible   :Wink:  )

 eloquence (disponible ici  : permet d'afficher la chanson courante sur le bureau)

A+

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Merci pour les retours.

Pour ce qui concerne l'installation : 

Je vais rajouter au script la possibilité de changer de clavier. Ah ces belges  :Laughing:  . J'ai recompilé la glibc pour prendre en compte le belge et le canadien en utf8.

Je vais recompiler le kernel pour mettre en dur le support sata.

Pour les logiciels en plus :

il y a déjà bmpx qui remplace xmms

Pour  mpd + mpc + gmpc je connais pas   :Embarassed:   je vais les essayer avant

Quand à eloquence je vais essayer connait pas non plus   :Wink: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Donc, suite aux différents retours voici une nouvelle version qui intègre les différentes suggestions.   :Laughing: 

----------

## lateralus__

Salut à tous,

voilà, je viens de découvrir une petite application assez géniale, réalisée par Monsieur rasterman en personne   :Very Happy: 

Ca s'appelle rage (et non, pas against the machine; ok je  :Arrow: ). C'est un media center permettant de mettre en oeuvres les EFL (il y a donc pas mal d'effets assez sympa   :Wink:  )

En gros, on regroupe les films par genre, on lance le programme qui crée, la première fois, des thumbnails pour chaque vidéo (ça prend un peu de temps mais ça en vaut la peine).

On peut ensuite choisir le film que l'on désire regarder et le lancer ...

Plus d'infos : http://www.rasterman.com/index.php?page=News

Téléchargement : http://www.rasterman.com/files/rage-0.1.0.tar.gz

A tester ... (et éventuellement inclure dans le live cd   :Wink:  )

----------

## Ey

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> mpd + mpc + gmpc

 

Moi j'aurais tendance à dire xmms2 + euphoria sur un livecd e17, mais bon encore faut-il trouver les bindings efl pour ruby, euphoria (bon lui il est pas encore trop caché, il est sur la cvs de e17) avoir un coup de pot pour que tout le monde soit d'accord pour cohabiter  :Very Happy:  (oui l'api de xmms2 bouge pas mal en fait...) mais au final ça permet d'avoir un truc purement efl pour l'interface.

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

@ lateralus__

rage est deja sur le LiveCD   :Laughing: 

@ Ey

Je connaissais pas euphoria je vais regarder ce que cela donne et peut être l'intégrer

----------

## lateralus__

Hep,

@ bouleetbil

désolé, j'avais pas vu   :Embarassed: 

@ Ey

Je connaissais pas non plus, mais ça a l'air prometteur (je m'en vais de ce pas l'installer   :Wink:  )

Info : how to xmms2 + euphoria : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XMMS2

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Je viens de finir la dernière version du liveCD avec la derniere version de e17   :Laughing: 

Donc si quelqu'un veux l'essayer je suis preneur. Pour les modifications tout est dans le changelog

http://www.frogdev.info/live-cd/frog_e17.php?lien_en_cours=froge17

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Donc voilà une nouvelle version du liveCD avec e17 pour ceux qui veulent l'essayer   :Laughing: 

L'adresse du téléchargement a changée c'est http://frogdev.info/frog_e17.php

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Voici la dernière du LiveCD en faite celle-ci n'intègre que des corrections et pas de mises à jour. Tout est dans le changelog.

pour le télécharger : http://www.frogdev.info/frog_e17.php

----------

## E11

Cool !

Merci pour le travail ! Il faudra que je test un de ces quatre !   :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Madjes

merci pour le livecd, je vais enfin essayer e17    :Very Happy: 

Bonne continuation   :Smile: 

[EDIT] première fois que je test e17 et j'ai un seul truc à dire, waouhhhhh !!! ultra sympa et ultra beau ! Par contre j'avais pas internet  :Sad:  [/EDIT]

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

@Madjes Content que cela te plaise   :Laughing:   par contre pour le réseau, il est configuré pour fonctionner en dhcp. Si tu as 5 min comment tu accèdes à internet habituellement. Si c'est par le réseau quel est la carte (filaire, wifi...) Si c'est du 56K quel est le modem

@E11 Merci    :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Madjes

Ma carte c'est une asus P5B Deluxe, ma carte réseau integrée est une marvell et même en essayant de configurer avec net-setup ou dhcpcd pas moyen d'avoir internet  :Sad: 

D'habitude c'est reconnu et ça marche direct ou sinon un petit dhcpcd suffit

----------

## bouleetbil

Que donne un :

```

# ifconfig

```

Est-elle reconnue ?

----------

## Madjes

J'ai que "lo", j'ai pas l'impression que la carte réseau est reconnu

----------

## bouleetbil

Ok j'ai pas ajouté le support sky2

```

# grep SKY /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

```

Dans la prochaine mise à jour  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir, donc voila la nouvelle version avec le support des cartes reseaux  de type marvel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> .Support de nouvelles cartes (marvel,sky2...)
> 
> .Migration vers le profil 2007
> ...

 

----------

